# Mathematical confusion Litres and Kg



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Im not brain box and im rubbish at maths so what i wanna know is.

if they measure snake bedding in litres like 26L and such, someone else on ebay sells a 13.6kg of the same stuff, so how do you know what 13.6kg is equivalent to in the litre bags?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll need to weigh it. I'm not sure you can do the maths on it without weighing anything.
Litres is volume and kg is weight. A 26L bag of lead will weigh more than a 26Litre bag of dandruff, so you'd pretty much need to know the weight of a 26Litre bag, or the volume of a bag with 13.6kg in it


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Meko said:


> you'll need to weigh it. I'm not sure you can do the maths on it without weighing anything.
> Litres is volume and kg is weight. A 26L bag of lead will weigh more than a 26Litre bag of dandruff, so you'd pretty much need to know the weight of a 26Litre bag, or the volume of a bag with 13.6kg in it


cant wiegh the bag if there both tiems sold on ebay, i know roughly the size of a 26l bag of aspen but... what it weighs in KG?? not a clue...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'll probably need to message one of them selling them in litres and ask what it weighs.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Impossible to say, even if you knew the density of Aspen you'd also have to know how densely packed the bag was, it could be loosely packed like feathers in a duvet, or it could be stuffed in tight in which case you'd get a lot more per litre.

All you can say for sure is that a litre is likely to be a lot less than a kilo, so a kilo will be several litres, quoting it in litres is very deceptive, kilos gives you a true idea of how much you're actually getting as a kilo will always be a kilo, no matter how hard or loose you pack it!


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Graham said:


> Impossible to say, even if you knew the density of Aspen you'd also have to know how densely packed the bag was, it could be loosely packed like feathers in a duvet, or it could be stuffed in tight in which case you'd get a lot more per litre.
> 
> All you can say for sure is that a litre is likely to be a lot less than a kilo, so a kilo will be several litres, quoting it in litres is very deceptive, kilos gives you a true idea of how much you're actually getting as a kilo will always be a kilo, no matter how hard or loose you pack it!


ill explain the delemor

on ebay i could eather buy 70L of orchid bark for my royal python or
13.8kg of aspen

this is how the seller on ebay has measured them, i asked the seller and he dont know, he said he has them sent stright from the warehouse so he cant weigh them.

so what i need to figure is, is 13.6kg the same amount as 70L???
orchid bark is the cheapter of the 2 by about £10 but... if aspen 13.6kg is more then 70L who knows what the better deal is or how much im getting


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Bark is denser than Aspen, so you'll get less volume weight for weight, ie a kilo bag of Aspen would be much bigger than a kilo bag of bark.

If you have a one litre bag of Aspen just weigh it, then divide 13.6 by the result and you'll know roughly how many litres is in the big bag.

As I said it's rather deceptive selling something that can be compressed by volume, because the volume changes according to how much you compress it! You could take a bag of Aspen, fluff it up a bit and repack it into two bags then sell the same amount for twice as much!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The 13.6kg will be the bigger of the two as most places selling 13.6kg are advertising it as 'a bale', so it's not going to come bagged.

BUT!!! i just decided to Google 'aspen bale' to grab a picture but the first link was
Aspen Bedding BULK Bale 15 9Kg approx 150 litres


so there we go.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

kaleluk31 said:


> ill explain the delemor
> 
> on ebay i could eather buy 70L of orchid bark for my royal python or
> 13.8kg of aspen
> ...


should have asked a seller that actually has experience of the products they sell :whistling2:

you will get roughly 150 litres of aspen out of a bale, you will get more volume of product out of a bale of aspen compared to 70 litres of orchid bark (which weighs approx 25kg)


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Meko said:


> BUT!!! i just decided to Google 'aspen bale' to grab a picture but the first link was
> Aspen Bedding BULK Bale 15 9Kg approx 150 litres
> 
> 
> so there we go.


Going by that product description, 70 litres of aspen is roughly 4.5 kg so 13kg of aspen will be roughly 210 litres. Means you'll get more aspen per buck.


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got a bag from donny yesterday.
136lt before commpression and 62lt after, wieght is 13.6 kg and was £15.50


----------

